# Please help me understand my Hymer B6564



## steveandtrina (Aug 21, 2010)

My girlfriend and I have just bought a 1995 Hymer B564. Plunging straight in we camped the first night in a field less than 24 hours after buying it, having just about managed to understand the Thetford loo, charge the leisure battery from the mains and fill up with fresh water. We tried making everything work and met with mostly success, however there are a few things I would love to get other peoples views and experience on before trying to sort them out.
Firstly I would like to get a manual for the Schaudt Electrobloc 104-2, so that I know how things are supposed to work and what the inputs and outputs are; there is also a Solarregler LR02 presumably looking after the solar panels into the bloc?
Secondly the fridge, an Electrolux RM4281, does not seem to work on gas. The gas supply seems to be correct but there is no light on the red gas switch or ignition clicking when this switch is switched on (RHS of fridge at top). Is there a piezo-electric ignition which is broken, can I get a manual for this?
On a more general note, the Hymer is built on a Fiat Ducato chassis, is it possible to get a manual for a 1995 model?
Any help would be greatly appreciated, I am a competent engineer but need the instructions to know what I should be doing.
Ta, Steve.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Re the Schaudt Electrobloc 104-2 if you e-mail the company they will send you out a mammal
We had an issue with a different model unit with just Germen instructions
They sent an english one in PDF next day

Sorry cant help with the other stuff


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

A Google search will get you info on the fridge.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome...

Electrolux were taken over by Dometic and I can't find your manual on their download page ( where they have several models) but this might help :

http://tinyurl.com/2u5dkam

G


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Go to: here

Type in your model number and choose Electrolux as brand.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We had a B564 until June and I loved her. I think I got a manual thru ebay - it was a photo copy but helped me understand the "works" when hubby was away which he frequently is. Have you got a recent habitation cert? cos the fridge should have been checked. Ours had to have a new part cos it wouldn't light on gas though was fine on 12/240 v - it did n't cost much. I will pm youif I can find the ebay contact.
Enjoy her she will give you lots of fun!!


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Cam Belt*

Hi Steve,
The 2.5 diesel is reckoned to be more or less bomb proof - but if you cant be sure the cambelt has been changed - you need to get it done.

Happy Travels
Dave


----------

